# Not sure what to do, where to seek help... Family member is compulsive liar



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

How do you help a very close family member who is a compulsive liar? I'm at my wits end and this lying is causing an enormous amount of stress for everyone she is in touch with.

We raised her with guidance, structure, strictness and most of all in a very loving home. She succeeded very well in school.

Once she turned 18, all heck broke loose. She makes up one story/lie after the next. Her life hasn't been easy with an emotionally abusive biological father who's a compulsive liar himself. I could not stop visitation, but I limited their time and made the father go through intensive therapy, which did NOTHING. Her biological father stopped seeing her years ago.(his choice). However, my husband stepped up to the plate and did a very fine job raising her.

What can I do to help my adult child? She no longer lives here, but her untruthfulness is hurting everybody, including herself.

Therapy is not working since she can not tell the truth. Talking to her is sometimes impossible as she storms off and leaves.

I want her as a big part of our family. I want her to succeed. We've worked so hard all these years. Her life took a turn for the worse when she moved out. She was just in an inpatient program and was recently discharged. She wants everything her way and throws a fit/temper tantrum when we put our foot down.

This young adult wants EVERYTHING her way and does not take anyone else's feelings into consideration. I did not raise her to be like this, nor did my husband. 

I'm not giving up on her, but I need help figuring it out. She's ruining her future.. Help me please.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

I have no advice because I am dealing with a daughter who has been doing the same thing to us for years, but I just wanted to say that I understand how you feel and it hurts.


----------



## AwwSnail (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm sorry I can't offer advice, but I wanted to let you know that I've read this and I am hoping that you find a solution.


----------

